

Ask HN: Does anyone want to help me make a HN for the fitness industry? - pjnewton

The fitness industry is huge and I know I would love a Hacker News type site for the various Health, Nutrition, and Fitness news, blogs, and products out there.<p>Does anyone else think this would be interesting?
======
realize
It's an interesting idea. There is a possibility though, that Hacker News
itself is the only HN-type site that can be successful.

What makes HN work isn't the software, it's the behaviour of the community,
which vigorously votes up and flags spammy or off-topic posts. I imagine that
a community of tech-minded hackers are the most suited for this activity. I
imagine that a large majority of those visiting a fitness-related site would
be less tech-savvy and logically-minded.

You are very likely to get a LOT of spam from advertisers, and if the
community does not moderate it then you'd need super-users to do it. Maybe
digg would be a better model?

~~~
pjnewton
That's a great point. I do enjoy the community here and how it self regulates
for the most part and know that it's the community that makes this site work
(and also great).

I like the Digg idea, I'll have to take a closer look over there. Thanks!

------
DevAccount
I personally would probably not use it, I never visit r/fitness for example.
But if you need a nerd to help build it I might be able to help with that.

